# ITUO Wiz800: 5 sets giveaway; cordless, 800 lms, usb rechargeable



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi All,

ITUO is a newbie for bike lights. Our aim is to provide riders durable and reliable bike lights with good price and service.

Our first model wiz800 is in process. We've just finished the design and two prototypes and still need to make some improvements. Here are some pictures for your reference:
































































Some features:
. Can be used as a flashlight 
. Easily removed, anti-theft
. Utilizes one Cree XM-L2 led
. Maximum output 800 lumens
. Battery reverse polarity protection 
. Uses one 3.7V 4500mAh 26650 Li-ion battery, user-replaceable, widely available
. USB rechargeable
. <st1:stockticker w:st="on">Battery</st1:stockticker> power indication (green, yellow, red)
. Back up mode (50 lumens for 30 minutes)
. Dimension: 125mm (L) x 35mm (D)

To thank you all for your supports, we would like to give out 5 sets (including free shipping) as free gifts.

The rules:
1. Forum new members register from the date of this post are invalid for this activity.
2. To participate, you can have free discussion, comments, suggestions, etc.
3. No limit to each member's post quantity.
4. We will draw a lottery within valid members and you can check the whole process on Youtube when the list of winners released.
5. The 5 winners should post pictures, comments or reviews, on the use of the wiz800 (no detailed requirements on comments and reviews, could be short or long, just hope you can share the information to other members and if possible share in as many forums besides MTBR).
6. This activity will be over on about Nov 17[SUP]th[/SUP], 2014 (maybe in shorter or longer time according to actual situation). We will release the list of the winners within 3 days after the activity is over.

Thanks guys.

Steve
ITUO Team


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks very promising and compact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd love to take a wiz.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

800 lumens with a usb rechargeable 26650 battery, I very much like it!
Clamp look pretty sturdy, looks very interesting


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

You can count me in, thanks. I was using some zoomies as a bar lights as a backup light. I can give it a try.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

BTW, is the battery included?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd like to try this too! Sign me up...


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that looks good.

A little over 5 inches but should fit on helmet.

A few questions.

1. Is the 800 lumens pretty accurate.
2. What is the run time on high. Looks like it should be better than a Cygo w/ the larger battery.
3. What is the weight and is there a helmet mount.
4. Price??

Sure would be nice if someone could compare this to the Cygo 800.

Thx

MB


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Spankone!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

znomit said:


> I'd love to take a wiz.


Znomit, I wish you a good luck!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> 800 lumens with a usb rechargeable 26650 battery, I very much like it!
> Clamp look pretty sturdy, looks very interesting


Thanks, good luck!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

ledoman said:


> BTW, is the battery included?





ledoman said:


> You can count me in, thanks. I was using some zoomies as a bar lights as a backup light. I can give it a try.


Thanks and good luck! The battery is included, also a usb cable.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

pinkrobe said:


> I'd like to try this too! Sign me up...


Good luck!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

mb323323 said:


> Now that looks good.
> 
> A little over 5 inches but should fit on helmet.
> 
> ...


Thanks MB,

1. The max should be a little over 800 lumens, haven't tested the real lumens on wiz800, will do it later and let you know.

2. Four steady modes: sprint-800 lumens (1:50 hrs)-race 600 lumens (2:30 hrs)-cruise 300 lumens (5:30 hrs)-tourer 100 lumens (18 hrs); 3 hidden flashes: day flash, night flash and warning flash.
Back up mode: when the battery power is less than 10%, the light will turn to 50 lumens as back up illumination for 30 minutes before turning off automatically.

3. The light is 120.4g, the battery is 97.2g and the clamp is 52g. No helmet mount, because the 26650 battery is a little heavy plus 125mm light body it may not be very proper as a helmet light? Our next model will come with a helmet mount.

4. The retail price will be about 119.95USD. How do you think?


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

That all seems about right to me. Looks really well thought out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Raccoon (Jul 26, 2013)

sign me up too, cheers.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Me very maaach laaaiking. Sign me up.

Planned beam pattern (spot or flood) or would there be versions of both types?

Also, for the handlebar mount, maybe use a clampdown type lever (see Niterider mounts and the Gloworm HB mounts) instead of an allen bolt. Just easier to removed and will be just as steady. Might add a bit of weight/material and design change, but with cordless lights it's all about convenience.

Otherwise everything looks great, good output and run time for the weight and price and an awesome form-factor!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

spankone said:


> That all seems about right to me. Looks really well thought out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, hope more people will like it.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Rocky Raccoon said:


> sign me up too, cheers.


Good luck, cheers!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

blackbean said:


> Me very maaach laaaiking. Sign me up.
> 
> Planned beam pattern (spot or flood) or would there be versions of both types?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment and suggestion.

The beam pattern should be a combination of flood and spot. The current one is too flood and we will make some change.

Regarding the handlebar mount, we will take your suggestion into consideration.

Good luck!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great option to replace my battery pack + lighthead combo's. What kind of beam pattern does this have? Spot or flood?


----------



## spartacuslv (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like a quality built product with a nice mount. Really like the flashlight feature


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

jetboy23 said:


> Sounds like a great option to replace my battery pack + lighthead combo's. What kind of beam pattern does this have? Spot or flood?


The beam pattern should be a combination of flood and spot, we are making change on the reflector, the current one is too floody.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

spartacuslv said:


> Looks like a quality built product with a nice mount. Really like the flashlight feature


We are glad you like it. The feature is for easy use and convenience of changing battery when needed.


----------



## biker386 (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow, 800 lms for $120 sounds like a very nice deal
and add USB convenience. Lots of light in a nice
small package. I would be soooo happy to try one.
Looks like it would be great for the commuter. Easy
to remove and take it with you with plenty of light.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

biker386 said:


> Wow, 800 lms for $120 sounds like a very nice deal
> and add USB convenience. Lots of light in a nice
> small package. I would be soooo happy to try one.
> Looks like it would be great for the commuter. Easy
> to remove and take it with you with plenty of light.


Thanks for the comment, good luck for the lucky draw!


----------



## slackman99 (Jun 6, 2009)

Would be happy to try one in the cold wet English winter


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

slackman99 said:


> Would be happy to try one in the cold wet English winter


Wish you good luck!


----------



## robs31 (Sep 2, 2009)

That looks like it ticks all the boxes. Self contained, usb with easily replaceable cell, quick removal, balanced beam pattern. What bin are you planning for the led? Hopefully a neutral white.


----------



## Projektio (Sep 2, 2013)

Since it already has an usb port, would it be possible to make it capable of recharging smartphones? I can imagine that a phone charger/flashlight combo with fairly powerful replaceable battery would be pretty useful for many outdoor activities.

It would also be nice to have some kind of easily removable shade for commuting to keep from blinding the oncoming traffic.

Seems pretty nice already as it is though, wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

robs31 said:


> What bin are you planning for the led? Hopefully a neutral white.


Very interested to find out if you prefer Neutral or Cool bin. I do a lot of forest night riding and I personally prefer Cool as they always appear to throw more light except on foggy rides. I think some people prefer the Neutral light. I am kind of curious as what you prefer for your kind of ridding!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

robs31 said:


> That looks like it ticks all the boxes. Self contained, usb with easily replaceable cell, quick removal, balanced beam pattern. What bin are you planning for the led? Hopefully a neutral white.


Because most people prefer cool white, we will probably have cool white on wiz800. Maybe we can consider neutral white in future models. Cheers!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Projektio said:


> Since it already has an usb port, would it be possible to make it capable of recharging smartphones? I can imagine that a phone charger/flashlight combo with fairly powerful replaceable battery would be pretty useful for many outdoor activities.
> 
> It would also be nice to have some kind of easily removable shade for commuting to keep from blinding the oncoming traffic.
> 
> Seems pretty nice already as it is though, wouldn't mind having one.


Thanks a lot for your suggestions, recharging smartphones and removable shade are nice functions, we will consider the possibility of adding them.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> Very interested to find out if you prefer Neutral or Cool bin. I do a lot of forest night riding and I personally prefer Cool as they always appear to throw more light except on foggy rides. I think some people prefer the Neutral light. I am kind of curious as what you prefer for your kind of ridding!


As far as I know, most people prefer cool white though some prefer neutral white. We should make both version if possible, but at beginning it's difficult for us.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Looks good. It has almost everything I would want.

I do some long night rides, so I would have to carry an extra battery.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I could see myself using something like this, especially for hour long rides that start at my house. Please put me on the list. I would be happy to provide a review.

As someone else said, please remove the allen bolt from the handlebar mount. The best mount in my opinion use a cam lever to mount to the handlebar. For example the Hope universal mount:
Hope Universal Handlebar Mount | Chain Reaction Cycles

Also perhaps you could sell different optics for the light which can be easily switched out by the user. That would be a great feature.


----------



## stevemorg (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks good - would love to try one out


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Furball the Mystery Cat said:


> Looks good. It has almost everything I would want.
> 
> I do some long night rides, so I would have to carry an extra battery.


How do you think the weight? The 26650 weight is twice of the 18650.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

varider said:


> I could see myself using something like this, especially for hour long rides that start at my house. Please put me on the list. I would be happy to provide a review.
> 
> As someone else said, please remove the allen bolt from the handlebar mount. The best mount in my opinion use a cam lever to mount to the handlebar. For example the Hope universal mount:
> Hope Universal Handlebar Mount | Chain Reaction Cycles
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, will consider. 
Everyone here has the chance to win a lucky draw, so good luck!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

stevemorg said:


> Looks good - would love to try one out


Thanks for support.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the expected capacities of the 26650 batteries? Is 4500mAh realistic?


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> What are the expected capacities of the 26650 batteries? Is 4500mAh realistic?


Thanks for ask. No 100% real capacity, minimum about 4200 mAh.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, the price seems reasonable.

Would really like to helmet mount this. Yeah it'll be heavier than a Cygo but longer run time and easy replaceable battery so could ride w/ this on high on a 3 hr ride is interesting to me. 

Maybe U can look into designing a helmet mount that would work real good. Interested to see what type of beam patterns U co,e up w/ and if it makes sense, maybe offering several patterns.

Looking forward to beam shots.

MB


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm quite interested in trying this light. I'm currently looking at light solutions as the Sun is setting earlier and earlier


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

mb323323 said:


> Yes, the price seems reasonable.
> 
> Would really like to helmet mount this. Yeah it'll be heavier than a Cygo but longer run time and easy replaceable battery so could ride w/ this on high on a 3 hr ride is interesting to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for comment and suggestion, will consider the helmet mount, but it will increase the price. And also not sure if the wiz800 is proper for helmet use, need more riders' suggestions.

Will show beam shots when available.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

crewjones said:


> I'm quite interested in trying this light. I'm currently looking at light solutions as the Sun is setting earlier and earlier


Thanks for support.


----------



## tonka214 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a great bar light, only concern: how secure is the mount to light attatchement? It looks like it is secured with a thumbscrew. Has it been tested yet on technical descents yet?


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

tonka214 said:


> Looks like a great bar light, only concern: how secure is the mount to light attatchement? It looks like it is secured with a thumbscrew. Has it been tested yet on technical descents yet?


Thanks for asking, both the light and the mount will be fully tested before released.


----------



## MojoRisin (Feb 20, 2014)

Very interesting  Sign me up too, please.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

MojoRisin said:


> Very interesting  Sign me up too, please.


Sure, good luck!


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like a great light. I second having a lever type quick release for the light.
I would love to try one out.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

ironbrewer said:


> Looks like a great light. I second having a lever type quick release for the light.
> I would love to try one out.


Thanks, good luck!


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Could you make an option for a 2 battery barrel for longer rides. That way you wouldn't have to deal with changing out batteries mid ride.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

ironbrewer said:


> Could you make an option for a 2 battery barrel for longer rides. That way you wouldn't have to deal with changing out batteries mid ride.


Thanks for the suggestion. But will two batteries be too long and two heavy?


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a nice and simple design.

RE: the mount. It looks like it is aluminum? If so, have you looked into knurling the inside where the light goes to reduce the chance of slipping, or adding a mounting recess in the body of the light itself?

Also I will echo all the other requests to make the handlebar attachment QR.

Thanks!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

alphajaguars said:


> Looks like a nice and simple design.
> 
> RE: the mount. It looks like it is aluminum? If so, have you looked into knurling the inside where the light goes to reduce the chance of slipping, or adding a mounting recess in the body of the light itself?
> 
> ...


Yes, the mount is aluminum. Thanks a lot for your suggestions. We will take them into consideration, thanks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> Now that looks good.
> 
> A little over 5 inches but should fit on helmet.
> 
> ...


Not trying to put down this new product but thought I'd share some thoughts; About a year and half ago I bought a nice 26650 Trustfire A8 5-mode torch thinking it might make an interesting helmet torch. Once I had it in my hands it didn't take me but a moment to decide that the torch + battery is really heavy and quite big. Going forward it made no sense to use it as a bike light because it's too big and too heavy. Torches that use 18650 cells are much better because they're lighter and smaller. While the 26650 cells have more capacity than the 18650 cells the difference is not so significant that you'd be willing to deal with the added weight/size of the 26650 torch. Besides if you need more run time you bring more cells. Switching cells takes but a moment.

Okay so helmet use is out, what about bar usage?? Well, okay you could use on the bars...But....it is one BIG freig'in thing to have sitting on your bars. To keep it steady you need a really good mount. The OP's product has a dedicated bar mount and believe me you will need that mount.

Below I have pictured my Trustfire A8 next to my other torches that I regularly use for cycling. To the right is my trusty Ultrafire 501-B with XM-L2 drop-in that is my regular helmet torch. It is light weight, fairly small yet has a nice medium spot for helmet use. ( the drop-in is a custom XM-L2 3-mode driven to 3A on high )

To the left are two 18650 torches I take turns using for back-up on the bars. Both have three modes ( H-M-L ) and use XM-L emitters. The smaller one ( Citycat ) uses a more neutral emitter and has a wider beam pattern, very nice on the bars. The other ( Yezl Z1 ) uses a cooler XM-L but makes an excellent bar back-up light. Maximum current draw on both is near 2.8A. They do get hot when used on high. I generally only use these on medium or low as there is not much metal to dissipate the heat.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Not trying to put down this new product but thought I'd share some thoughts; About a year and half ago I bought a nice 26650 Trustfire A8 5-mode torch thinking it might make an interesting helmet torch. Once I had it in my hands it didn't take me but a moment to decide that the torch + battery is really heavy and quite big. Going forward it made no sense to use it as a bike light because it's too big and too heavy. Torches that use 18650 cells are much better because they're lighter and smaller. While the 26650 cells have more capacity than the 18650 cells the difference is not so significant that you'd be willing to deal with the added weight/size of the 26650 torch. Besides if you need more run time you bring more cells. Switching cells takes but a moment.
> 
> Okay so helmet use is out, what about bar usage?? Well, okay you could use on the bars...But....it is one BIG freig'in thing to have sitting on your bars. To keep it steady you need a really good mount. The OP's product has a dedicated bar mount and believe me you will need that mount.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Yes, some people may think it's too big and too heavy. We try to make it compact, the size is 125mm(L)x35mm(D). The mounted weight will be similar to fenix bc30 and cateye volt1200; but the size is smaller.

Hope more riders can give comments on this. Should wiz800 be suitable as a handlebar light? We do have the plan to have a 18650 version later. If most people don't like the 26650 version, we have to cancel it. Thanks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Yes, some people may think it's too big and too heavy. We try to make it compact, the size is 125mm(L)x35mm(D). The mounted weight will be similar to fenix bc30 and cateye volt1200; but the size is smaller.
> 
> Hope more riders can give comments on this. Should wiz800 be suitable as a handlebar light? We do have the plan to have a 18650 version later. If most people don't like the 26650 version, we have to cancel it. Thanks.


I don't have a scale to weigh the Trustfire A8 but believe me it is heavy. It is also over-built and uses way more metal in the body than it has to ( it is 143 cm long ).

Your product is probably lighter but you don't mention too much about the UI and what mode levels it has. I wouldn't think of buying anything that didn't at least have three usable modes ( H-M-L ). Include a "stepless" sub menu and hidden slow flash mode and you might have something that will stand out from the crowd.

An example of what I'm talking about is the Gemini Xera bike torch. Uses switchable optics and has a good UI ( although I don't think it's UI includes a stepless menu ). Make one similar using a single 26650, include a good QR mount for the bars and maybe it might sell. Personally though, I just like something that takes up less space.

I really wouldn't know if the Gemini Xera bike torch is a big seller. Not much was said about it when it was first released. Still, other products like the duel emitter self contained lamps using 18650's still seem to be on a lot of people's "want" list. Anyway, there are lots of _single_ emitter self-contained bike lamps on the market similar to torches. With that kind of competition you need features that will make your product step out from the crowd. In my opinion, best way to do that is with switchable optics and a 3-mode UI using a stepless sub menu.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> I don't have a scale to weigh the Trustfire A8 but believe me it is heavy. It is also over-built and uses way more metal in the body than it has to ( it is 143 cm long ).
> 
> Your product is probably lighter but you don't mention too much about the UI and what mode levels it has. I wouldn't think of buying anything that didn't at least have three usable modes ( H-M-L ). Include a "stepless" sub menu and hidden slow flash mode and you might have something that will stand out from the crowd.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your comments. We use reflector, so maybe we can add a narrow or wide beam reflector. I don't quite understand the "stepless sub menu".

Wiz800 has 4 steady modes: sprint-800 lumens (1:50 hrs)-race 600 lumens (2:30 hrs)-cruise 300 lumens (5:30 hrs)-tourer 100 lumens (18 hrs)
Plus 3 hidden flashes: day flash(every double flashes plus a 1/4 second stop), night flash(slow flash) and warning flash(steady 100 lumens and 200 lumens pulse)

Operation:
. Click the switch to turn on the light at high; each click will change modes cycling from high, med, low and off.
. No matter the light is on or off, press the switch for 2 seconds to activate the day flash, another 2-second press to activate the night flash and a third 2-second press to active the warning flash. Each 2-second press will change among the three flash modes in turn.

How do you think the UI of Wiz800?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments. We use reflector, so maybe we can add a narrow or wide beam reflector. I don't quite understand the "stepless sub menu".
> 
> Wiz800 has 4 steady modes: sprint-800 lumens (1:50 hrs)-race 600 lumens (2:30 hrs)-cruise 300 lumens (5:30 hrs)-tourer 100 lumens (18 hrs)
> Plus 3 hidden flashes: day flash(every double flashes plus a 1/4 second stop), night flash(slow flash) and warning flash(steady 100 lumens and 200 lumens pulse)
> ...


Okay, your user interface ( UI ) sounds pretty good. :thumbsup: I didn't see it described in the product description so maybe I missed seeing it before.

Let me explain what I mean by "Stepless menu". Some lamps have an emitter driver set-up with a UI mode menu that allows the setting of each individual mode to be adjusted through a 10-level brightness setting. Once set the brightness level is then stored in memory for that mode level ( unless the user chooses to change it at a different time). With a stepless UI the user can either use the default settings for each mode or set each mode as he chooses. People like options so it can help sell a product. I wouldn't worry about this too much as not too many products are offering this option currently. Your set-up sounds like it has a decent UI.

If you can offer a choice of reflectors ( or a fluted flood lens ) that will make some people happy.

About the mount; You really do need to make the clamps use some kind of "adjustable locking clamp". Having just screws ( which need a tool to tighten sufficiently ) would take away from the ease of using the product. Having a lamp that uses a self-contained battery is about making things simple. You can't have a product designed to be "simple" and then complicate the product by having a mount that is hard to set-up. Both issues need to be on the same page and made "Simple".

Somewhere in my memory I remember a saying going something like this, "Simple is as simple does". I believe said by the fictional character Forest Gump.


----------



## tonka214 (Apr 28, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Wiz800 has 4 steady modes: sprint-800 lumens (1:50 hrs)-race 600 lumens (2:30 hrs)-cruise 300 lumens (5:30 hrs)-tourer 100 lumens (18 hrs)
> Plus 3 hidden flashes: day flash(every double flashes plus a 1/4 second stop), night flash(slow flash) and warning flash(steady 100 lumens and 200 lumens pulse)
> 
> Operation:
> ...


I will only use light that starts on low and goes progressively higher. I had a serfas true 1500+ which starts on high and cycles lower each click. I want a light that I can hit the button quickly and get more light with a single click.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, your user interface ( UI ) sounds pretty good. :thumbsup: I didn't see it described in the product description so maybe I missed seeing it before.
> 
> Let me explain what I mean by "Stepless menu". Some lamps have an emitter driver set-up with a UI mode menu that allows the setting of each individual mode to be adjusted through a 10-level brightness setting. Once set the brightness level is then stored in memory for that mode level ( unless the user chooses to change it at a different time). With a stepless UI the user can either use the default settings for each mode or set each mode as he chooses. People like options so it can help sell a product. I wouldn't worry about this too much as not too many products are offering this option currently. Your set-up sounds like it has a decent UI.
> 
> ...


Cat-man-do, thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and suggestions, will think about them.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

tonka214 said:


> I will only use light that starts on low and goes progressively higher. I had a serfas true 1500+ which starts on high and cycles lower each click. I want a light that I can hit the button quickly and get more light with a single click.


Thanks for sharing your thought. Probably different people have different preference on this.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tonka214 said:


> I will only use light that starts on low and goes progressively higher. I had a serfas true 1500+ which starts on high and cycles lower each click. I want a light that I can hit the button quickly and get more light with a single click.


If the lamp had a "Stepless" menu the user can set the mode sequence any way they want, high to low or low to high. I agree with you though, for bar use I like the modes to go from low to high. Even better though if the lamp UI includes memory so if you turn it off it comes back on in the last mode that it was used in.

You should of bought a Gloworm X2. Default setting goes from low to high but since it also includes "stepless" menu the user can set it as he/she chooses.


----------



## tonka214 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> You should of bought a Gloworm X2. Default setting goes from low to high but since it also includes "stepless" menu the user can set it as he/she chooses.


I bought a Gloworm X2 a couple months ago! .... That is an awesome light... Just debating on getting another (either XS or another X2)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys, trying to catch up with the postings, I personally think 125x35mm for a bar light is ok, regarding the weight, as long as it has a good steady mounting and it looks as it has, a weight of around 270gr (Fenix BC30 loaded) would be OK. What is more important to me is the runtime/beam and UI. Regarding the WIZ800 has an helmet light, this may be a little on the large size but it need to be tried! If you MTB with helmet light and a DECENT external battery back on your lid, this is also heavy!
A few years ago I bought the CYCLONE C88 to try has a bar and helmet light 150x45headx35body, I did a couple of rides with it, I must say that at just under 300gr this was a little heavy on my lid, but was ok on the bar, only problem I had was to try to secure it, all I had was rubber mounts which did not steady the light enough, also the C88 has too much of a hot spot to effective as a bar light. But must say that I did like the run times. From the specs given by the manufacturer, I personally think the WIZ800 can be a good cycling bar light as long as they get the beam right. The interface looks good with very usable levels and I love the fact that the battery is replaceable and chargeable via integrated usb. I hope they make the body big enough to take higher capacities if and when they come. I have an old Zebra H60 which will only take old 2600mAh battery due to the tube size, real pain as I have 3100/3400 batteries that I can not use!!!.
Anyway good to sea a manufacturer asking us and replying to our questions.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Cat

How much brighter is that base 501b XML2 over the orig XML. I use the XML U2 but have been wondering what the difference might be. Have the batteries and the XML2 is only 12 bucks. 

What do U use as the mount. Maybe a photo of it as well if U have time.

Thx

MB


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> Hey Cat
> 
> How much brighter is that base 501b XML2 over the orig XML. I use the XML U2 but have been wondering what the difference might be. Have the batteries and the XML2 is only 12 bucks.
> 
> ...


First about the mounting; I'm lucky enough to have a helmet that is perfect when using a helmet torch I just lay it in the top air vent and hold it in place with a Velcro loop. I do wrap a bit of silicone tape around the battery compartment of the torch so it doesn't slide too much. Works pretty good. Never ever had it come loose while on a ride.

About the other stuff you asked about; There's a bit of detail behind some of the stuff I use and I need time to write to explain things a bit. I have to get to work right now and don't have time to write so I'll write that up and PM you when I get home.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> Hi guys, trying to catch up with the postings, I personally think 125x35mm for a bar light is ok, regarding the weight, as long as it has a good steady mounting and it looks as it has, a weight of around 270gr (Fenix BC30 loaded) would be OK. What is more important to me is the runtime/beam and UI. Regarding the WIZ800 has an helmet light, this may be a little on the large size but it need to be tried! If you MTB with helmet light and a DECENT external battery back on your lid, this is also heavy!
> A few years ago I bought the CYCLONE C88 to try has a bar and helmet light 150x45headx35body, I did a couple of rides with it, I must say that at just under 300gr this was a little heavy on my lid, but was ok on the bar, only problem I had was to try to secure it, all I had was rubber mounts which did not steady the light enough, also the C88 has too much of a hot spot to effective as a bar light. But must say that I did like the run times. From the specs given by the manufacturer, I personally think the WIZ800 can be a good cycling bar light as long as they get the beam right. The interface looks good with very usable levels and I love the fact that the battery is replaceable and chargeable via integrated usb. I hope they make the body big enough to take higher capacities if and when they come. I have an old Zebra H60 which will only take old 2600mAh battery due to the tube size, real pain as I have 3100/3400 batteries that I can not use!!!.
> Anyway good to sea a manufacturer asking us and replying to our questions.


Thanks for your comments. Happy to know there are some people like the wiz800. Different people have different opinions. We are willing to listen to different voices. Thanks for all of yours supports.


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Realise I wont be eligible for the promotion but best of luck with the product launch, Will keep and eye out as may well suit as a helmet light


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

lparker88 said:


> Realise I wont be eligible for the promotion but best of luck with the product launch, Will keep and eye out as may well suit as a helmet light


Thanks for your support. Everyone here will has the chance to win the lucky draw. Good luck and stay tuned.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tonka214 said:


> I bought a Gloworm X2 a couple months ago! .... That is an awesome light... Just debating on getting another (either XS or another X2)


 Question for those with the Gloworm X2, is the 1200lumens constant or does the output drop of steadily? How is the discharge line, ie
does it has a steady curved line discharge line or a flat one with steps?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> Question for those with the Gloworm X2, is the 1200lumens constant or does the output drop of steadily? How is the discharge line, ie
> does it has a steady curved line discharge line or a flat one with steps?


You should of asked this question on one of the Gloworm threads, regardless I'll try to help. The new version is 1500 lumen. Output is constant. I've never had the opportunity to run my batteries so far down that the unit powered down. I'm not really sure if it does that but I suspect that it does. Likely when the battery gets low the lamp will automatically power down to the low output mode and stay there until the battery is depleted. You need to ask this question on one of the Gloworm threads and I'm sure someone there will know the answer.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good idea, why did I not think of this


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Sorry that we have to delay the lucky draw a little because the samples will be available to ship about at the end of Dec. We may release the list of the 5 winners any time from now on. Please stay tuned.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

The lucky draw name list here below (24 members), if you are missed please let us know before Nov. 30th, 2014 Beijing time. New comers from now on don’t have the chance to participate in the lucky draw. Guys, get ready?

spankone, 
znomit, 
Skyraider59, 
ledoman, 
pinkrobe, 
mb323323, 
Rocky Raccoon, 
blackbean, 
jetboy23, 
spartacuslv, 
biker386, 
slackman99, 
robs31, 
Projektio, 
Furball the Mystery Cat, 
varider, 
stevemorg, 
TigWorld, 
crewjones, 
tonka214, 
MojoRisin, 
ironbrewer, 
alphajaguars, 
Cat-man-do


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Really looking forward to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

spankone said:


> Really looking forward to this.


Me too, I'm pretty sure Cat has plenty of lights already so you can take him off the list.

:devil:


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah but that also puts him in a better place to review and compare the light. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah but that also puts him in a better place to review and compare the light. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

We will have the lucky draw several days later and will release the names of the five lucky dogs then. The light set(Wiz01 set, yes we change the name from wiz800 to wiz01) will be sent to the 5 winners about in the middle of Dec.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

We've finished the lucky draw. Here is the five winners:
znomit
spartacuslv
Projektio
biker386
jetboy23

Congratulations! The five winners please send your names and shipping addresses to [email protected] The wiz01 will be sent to the 5 winners about in the middle of Dec or later when available.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

spartacuslv and Projektio, you still haven't send us your shipping address. Please contact us as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

znomit said:


> I'd love to take a wiz.


My Wiz is plugged in and charging. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

znomit said:


> My Wiz is plugged in and charging. :thumbsup:


Come on, tell us more


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Skyraider59 said:


> Come on, tell us more


Its a nice torch. Thanks Ituo! 
Looks to be pretty well made but a few bad points. There was some glue or something around the switch and the indicator LED poked out a bit and wasn't smooth. No lube on the threads.

Came with a 18650 battery holder too. :thumbsup:
Beam is nice, looks like somewhere around 800lm on high (comparing with yinding).

Switch is good for bare hands but probably needs a more definite click with fingered gloves.
Drive is constant current in all steady modes, so no annoying dot dot dot in the rain/bugs (am I the only one who this drives crazy?)

Mount was a bit too loose for my oversized bars so I wrapped electrical tape under it. Drooped a bit during my ride and was too tight to loosen with bare hands so no proper ride experience yet (by the time it was dark it was pointing too low). 
Torch barrel needs a ridge behind where the mount clamps to hold it. It did seem secure but I really had to turn the thumbscrew tight.

Indicator light needs to be a bit brighter. It also got stuck on green after I recharged it (cleared by taking out the battery).

Four modes are one too many for me and it cycles through off. 800/400/200lm is probably better with a 50lm hidden with the flash modes. As noted previously the programable 3 mode - 10 level driver is a good one to copy.

More later when I get a few more rides in.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

znomit, thanks a lot for your feedbacks. It will be great if you can also share some pictures and beam shots if possible.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> znomit, thanks a lot for your feedbacks. It will be great if you can also share some pictures and beam shots if possible.


Hi I also have received a WIz1 for evaluation for CPF forum, so will be posting shortly ALSO on this forum my thoughts on this light. or you can visit my thread on CPF.
Skyraider59


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

No forest ride so far with my WIz1, so can not tell how good the beam is on trail yet but this is what I think so far having used it to commute to work every days.
*what I like is*
good output, (I would think close to the 800 lumens advertised)
Good beam for a single LED light
Steady modes well spaced
Really good flash modes, like their day flash and the constant pulse
USB rechargeable, I use my mobile phone charger, seems to be quicker
26650 replaceable battery, really like the idea of being able to carry a spare battery on longer rides

*What I don't like so much*
The way you have to cycle thought all the steady mode to turn it off
The switch being very flush to the body is hard to find when you are cycling
Battery condition light not bright enough

Ok but may be could do with some attention
Metal to metal clamping of the clamp on the light
For oversize bar, no rubber spacer

Bearing in mind that is a pre production model; if they decide to rectify some of the problems, I think they could produce a very nice 26650 powered bike light!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> znomit, thanks a lot for your feedbacks. It will be great if you can also share some pictures and beam shots if possible.


 HERE IT IS







Setting are 100ISO, could not get my camera to set with 1.6s F4 and 200ISO, the camera did adjust to 100 and could not overide, This on on MAX, the glowing item in the distance is my ruck sack 25 yards away


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

600 setting, not much difference noticeable, but better run time


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Skyraider59,

Thanks a lot for your feedbacks, also the beamshots. We will try to improve the weak points on Wiz01/02.



Skyraider59 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> No forest ride so far with my WIz1, so can not tell how good the beam is on trail yet but this is what I think so far having used it to commute to work every days.
> *what I like is*
> ...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Used the WIz1 on XC ride with our local MTB yesterday night, despite the fact that had I much powerful twin XML lights, i decided to do my ride with just the Wiz1, not knowing how long we were going to be out, I knocked down the power to 600lumens, noticeable but not a vast difference with the 800 lumens setting and I also used some time the 300 lumens setting for wide uphill trails. The Beam in high is good and typical of the single led light, ie, kind of an triangle, but with enough spread for that type of light. 600 lumens is about a fourth of what I usually use but this was ok to ride but I must say that I was missing a second light and towards the end of the ride I was no longer getting the 600 lumens. The switch was difficult to find by touch and I often had to press it several time to change the level, I off course was wearing gloves, so for cycling the switch do need alteration. We were out for a couple of hours and when I got back, I carried out a test with my lux meter and the light was still putting out 60% of its original output. Recharged the battery this morning via the USB port, thanks ITUO, not bad for your first light, I do like self contained lights, specially with usb port and changeable battery and I will be interested to see the finished/revised product (with a new switch and interface) 
Any one else has tried this light on a ride?


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Skyraider59,

Thanks a lot for your feedbacks.

Other three winners have also received their samples, and they have send us some short feedbacks, hope they can share more here after using the samples.

All your feedbacks help improve our products.

Thank you guys!



Skyraider59 said:


> Used the WIz1 on XC ride with our local MTB yesterday night, despite the fact that had I much powerful twin XML lights, i decided to do my ride with just the Wiz1, not knowing how long we were going to be out, I knocked down the power to 600lumens, noticeable but not a vast difference with the 800 lumens setting and I also used some time the 300 lumens setting for wide uphill trails. The Beam in high is good and typical of the single led light, ie, kind of an triangle, but with enough spread for that type of light. 600 lumens is about a fourth of what I usually use but this was ok to ride but I must say that I was missing a second light and towards the end of the ride I was no longer getting the 600 lumens. The switch was difficult to find by touch and I often had to press it several time to change the level, I off course was wearing gloves, so for cycling the switch do need alteration. We were out for a couple of hours and when I got back, I carried out a test with my lux meter and the light was still putting out 60% of its original output. Recharged the battery this morning via the USB port, thanks ITUO, not bad for your first light, I do like self contained lights, specially with usb port and changeable battery and I will be interested to see the finished/revised product (with a new switch and interface)
> Any one else has tried this light on a ride?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Hi Skyraider59,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your feedbacks.
> 
> ...


Hi Here is a video that I posted originaly on my evaluation on CPF, I am sure your winners will like looking at it:
As mentioned in CPF, THIS IS NOT A COMPARAISON OF THE TWO LIGHTS, but the video is to give you an idea of the WIz beam with the mighty TWIN XLM Gloworm X2 rated at 1500lumens ATF. It was a very windy night and coming side way so had problems keeping the bike and camera steady.
The bright item in the background is my ruck sack 25 yards away, beyond that you can just make up a fence with the Gloworm, the fence is 50 yards away


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Skyraider59 said:


> Any one else has tried this light on a ride?


I've had a few road rides now. Unfortunately its still not dark until around 9:30 here...

I really like the beam. Throws a little better than the Yinding.

Some odd stuff with the power levels when the battery gets low...
Turn on, and after 1s it jumps in brightness... then after using for a while longer turn on, and click down one level and it gets brighter.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

znomit said:


> I've had a few road rides now. Unfortunately its still not dark until around 9:30 here...
> 
> I really like the beam. Throws a little better than the Yinding.
> 
> ...


I did last Friday a 2h XC club ride with just the WIz1, I had other lights as back up in case. Yes like you I like the beam, which does throw but still retain enough flood,. Last week , this was fitted on my bar but I will be ridding this evening with it on my lid. Some will say that it is a little heavy for this, but if you take into account a battery pack , I don't think the wiz weight will be much different to a battery pack and a light on your lid!
Yes I have experienced the same as yourself, after a while the extra high is dimmer than the high, I did not realise this on my last ride, but after playing around and tests, I have noticed it!

(I really like the beam. Throws a little better than the Yinding.)
I think all single led lights with reflectors do throw better than the twin led lights,I also have a Yinding, what do you think? 
I personally think also that it would be nice to have a real low setting around the 50l, unfortunately I do have to use my car to go to our forest trail center and I would find useful to have a low light around the car park, also it could be useful when you stop on the side of the trails to wait for the others or to have a chat! This would not blind your mates and would not have an impact on the battery! What do you guys think???


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

znomit and skyraider59, thanks a lot for your feedbacks, will collecting more and make improvements.


----------



## Projektio (Sep 2, 2013)

I sent feedback as a reply to the mail I got from Ituo before reading the latest replies in this thread, but it seems the feedback I gave pretty much matched znomit's feedback here.

The light is nice, and about the only thing I haven't seen mentioned here is the led colour. It is warmer than my Convoy S2 and Xeccon S12 Two, and about the same as my Fluxient 3xU2. A matter of taste I guess, but I like it.

I'll try to get some beam comparison shots done later, here's my try at taking product shots (in a homemade A4 paper lightbox).


----------



## biker386 (Apr 17, 2004)

Here is my impressions of this light. Some of which will be a repeat of earlier comments. I like the light very much. It has some"weight"to it, in that it doesn't feel cheaply made. The wiz01 weighed approximately 7oz and the wiz02 approximately 6oz,I used my park weighing tool. I think the 02(18650batt) would be more suited to be used on a helmet that the 01, due to a little lighter weight and smaller size. I thought the beam pattern was fine. Hot center with plenty of flood to see the sides of the trail. The on/mode/off button is a little too flat. Its ok without gloves but hard to feel/find while wearing gloves, thick or thin. The mount is ok but I felt that it lacked that secure feeling when the light was mounted. Don't get me wrong, I liked the light mount but I would like to see a couple of rubber type shims to accommodate different handlebar sizes. The light clamp I would like to see maybe a rubberized coating On the inside of the clamp area. I used a couple of small strips of a bike inner tube to make sure things were secure and didn't move. The beam strengths were good. I could see a use for each one, from trail riding to bike paths to commuting. Easy usb charging and battery replacement to get longer ride times. A thought would be an optional false tailcap that goes to a battery pack for really long run times. As I stated earlier a lot of the things that I thought needed a little bit of improvement are already being addressed. Overall it seems to be well made has lots of potential uses not just a bike light. I like that it is a self contained unit for easy charging but you can still switch out a dead battery for a fresh one with little trouble. I also think the price is pretty much on mark for a light of this type. I look forward to the final completed light since this was a prototype that was made so well.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Projektio and biker386, glad to get your feedbacks.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

We lauch the wiz01 campaign on Indiegogo.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Last Friday I have tried the WIZ1 as an helmet light and it worked very well! This was attached to my helmet by a twofish lockblock. I had a twin XML 1200 lumens bar light and despite the lower output of the WIZ1 800l, the beam was not washed out by my bar light and provided me a directional wide but far reaching beam. This did work well and would advise the other winners to try this! The weight for me was no problem as I have ridden before with a 4x18650 battery pack attached to my lid! I preferred the wiz1 configuration for the longer run time as we are out for 2 hours plus doing single tracks in our local forest.
Well done ITUO, you have made a powerful user friendly bike light, looking forward to see the improvements in the finish product! I also wonder what other lights you will bring us in the future?


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59, thanks a lot for your feedbacks. Our next model will use twin led with external battery pack case which is rechargeable, batteries removable and batteries not included. If any of you guys have any suggestions on this model you will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Our next model will use twin led with external battery pack case which is rechargeable, batteries removable and batteries not included. If any of you guys have any suggestions on this model you will be greatly appreciated.


That's interesting! One suggestion: implement sturdy handlebar mount with either thumb screw or QR lever, similar to your current one. Widely used nowadays mount with rubber O-ring is often unacceptable for aggressive riding, especially in conjunction with heavy light head...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

-Archie- said:


> That's interesting! One suggestion: implement sturdy handlebar mount with either thumb screw or QR lever, similar to your current one. Widely used nowadays mount with rubber O-ring is often unacceptable for aggressive riding, especially in conjunction with heavy light head...


Agree with you Archie, the mount is as important as the light, the rubber band mounting is a cheap and fit on virtually anything, but you do have to readjust your light often, for me this is ok for helmet light but I much prefer a real clamp for the bar. Helmet mounting must be a real nightmare for manufacturers as there is so many helmets with different profile on the market! I have the latest glowormX2 with the gopro quick release and despite the fact that this did sound like a good idea, the base plate for the mount does not fit well on my Giro Hex or my 661 Recon and I wish I could retro fit the standard curved bracket with the rubber band on the GW X2! I supose, I could by using their bar mount with rubber band???, For the moment, i find the standard velcro strap mounting with the o ring for the light the best universal solution for an helmet.
Have you come across effective /universal helmet mount?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Skyraider59, thanks a lot for your feedbacks. Our next model will use twin led with external battery pack case which is rechargeable, batteries removable and batteries not included. If any of you guys have any suggestions on this model you will be greatly appreciated.


Let hope you come up with a nice light weight and low profile battery case. Please do not use the twin wire system like the latest Solartsorm battery case, one wire is all you need! The other one get in the way!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Archie and Skyraider59, thank you so much for your feedbacks.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

You're welcome! May I propose one more thing?  You seems to be very proactive and are willing to make good stuffs for cyclists. As you're currently developing your new light with external battery box, what's about making that box separate universal item?

IMHO, high quality waterproof box with reliable mounting system will be appreciated by many customers, especially if offered with different options like cable of different type (most wanted, probably, are MagicShine and SolarStorm compatible ones), with or without protection PCB, optional voltage meter or USB output, and so on.

I'm pretty sure there's strong customer demand for such thing: wast majority of popular cheap lights are sold with quite poor battery (or without it), and messages on various bike forums across the world with subject like "Where to buy a good battery box?" are quite common...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Ituo, I am with Archie on this, your firm seems to be interested in what as a cyclist we need, never seen this before, so very well done and carry on the good work! I have lately purchased a Solarstorm battery case so that I can use good batteries of my choice with the many lights I have1 The Solarstorm box is not bad, but I do find it a little bulky and do not like the extra USB wire, so yes please do a high quality low profile box compatible with other common lights ! Talking about the plug I do not know what Archie think but I have the solarstorm type plug with screw on cap, well I thought this was the great until one of my rider who had the wire dangling by his handle bar, had it caught in a branch and ripped the plug apart destroying the battery pack! Result no more light for the rest of the ride, battery started to arc as the exposed wires were touching, and they had to buy a new battery! Riders fault but this does happen, now if the plug had been the push type with the o ring, I am sure the plug would have just separated and all would have been required is the to reconnect the two parts of the plugs. Most push on plugs have a rubber shroud and are very tight and waterproof, I think now they are better solution. If you are not sure what type I can always post some photos? What does the other guys think?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> I have the solarstorm type plug with screw on cap, well I thought this was the great until one of my rider who had the wire dangling by his handle bar, had it caught in a branch and ripped the plug apart destroying the battery pack!


This is why I dislike such type: I've replaced the cables on all of my lights and batteries with MagicShine 'click' ones. IMHO, in the forest that "emergency disconnect" property is better than superior strenght of connection...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

-Archie- said:


> I've replaced the cables on all of my lights and batteries with MagicShine 'click' ones.


 This must involved some soldering, how did you do that? I understand soldering batteries are not that easy and you need to be extra careful with the PCB as they don't like heat!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

-Archie- said:


> You're welcome! May I propose one more thing?  You seems to be very proactive and are willing to make good stuffs for cyclists. As you're currently developing your new light with external battery box, what's about making that box separate universal item?
> 
> IMHO, high quality waterproof box with reliable mounting system will be appreciated by many customers, especially if offered with different options like cable of different type (most wanted, probably, are MagicShine and SolarStorm compatible ones), with or without protection PCB, optional voltage meter or USB output, and so on.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's strong customer demand for such thing: wast majority of popular cheap lights are sold with quite poor battery (or without it), and messages on various bike forums across the world with subject like "Where to buy a good battery box?" are quite common...


Hi Archie,
Thanks for your suggestion. We will try to make a high quality universal battery case. May ask you for more detailed suggestions on the battery case later.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> Hi Ituo, I am with Archie on this, your firm seems to be interested in what as a cyclist we need, never seen this before, so very well done and carry on the good work! I have lately purchased a Solarstorm battery case so that I can use good batteries of my choice with the many lights I have1 The Solarstorm box is not bad, but I do find it a little bulky and do not like the extra USB wire, so yes please do a high quality low profile box compatible with other common lights ! Talking about the plug I do not know what Archie think but I have the solarstorm type plug with screw on cap, well I thought this was the great until one of my rider who had the wire dangling by his handle bar, had it caught in a branch and ripped the plug apart destroying the battery pack! Result no more light for the rest of the ride, battery started to arc as the exposed wires were touching, and they had to buy a new battery! Riders fault but this does happen, now if the plug had been the push type with the o ring, I am sure the plug would have just separated and all would have been required is the to reconnect the two parts of the plugs. Most push on plugs have a rubber shroud and are very tight and waterproof, I think now they are better solution. If you are not sure what type I can always post some photos? What does the other guys think?


Hi Skyraider59,
Thanks for the suggestion. We do agree with you that push type plug will be better. If possible, could share some photos?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> This must involved some soldering, how did you do that? I understand soldering batteries are not that easy and you need to be extra careful with the PCB as they don't like heat!


Like any job, it requires proper tools and some degree of experience - but it isn't rocket science.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Hi Archie,
> Thanks for your suggestion. We will try to make a high quality universal battery case. May ask you for more detailed suggestions on the battery case later.


Sure, I'll be glad to share my point of view.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

-Archie- said:


> This is why I dislike such type: I've replaced the cables on all of my lights and batteries with MagicShine 'click' ones. IMHO, in the forest that "emergency disconnect" property is better than superior strenght of connection...


The problem is you have to yank the cord quite hard to get them apart... which can lead to damage.

I put my Wiz on charge last week and forgot about it. 
Went out to get a beer tonight and grabbed it.... it was warm, and all modes were dim. Tried reconnecting to charge it for 30 minutes... turned on very dim after that and then nothing. Battery was at 2.6V. Working OK with an 18650.

Do others have the bug where the green light stays on after charging? I wonder if that drained the battery.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

The problem is you have to yank the cord quite hard to get them apart... which can lead to damage.
I have come across that problem with some snap fit connectors, usually is because they are dry, usually a little lub like Nyogel or some Vaseline or silicone grease does the trick.

I put my Wiz on charge last week and forgot about it. 
Not the thing to do :-( 
I always get my lights charged in full view and check them regularly, they get disconnected after the charge cycle is finished. I have heard too many bad stories about over charging li-ion batteries. 

Do others have the bug where the green light stays on after charging? I wonder if that drained the battery.
No I have not noticed this.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

CB SEEN BELOW















Hi Ituo, The snap plugs that I like are the latest push type where the female part has a very soft rubber shroud, see photos, they give a tight connection but the plug will separate when any force is applied, the CB SEEN seems to work better that the Gloworm, as it has some ribs on the outer body giving you a better grip


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

znomit said:


> The problem is you have to yank the cord quite hard to get them apart... which can lead to damage.
> 
> I put my Wiz on charge last week and forgot about it.
> Went out to get a beer tonight and grabbed it.... it was warm, and all modes were dim. Tried reconnecting to charge it for 30 minutes... turned on very dim after that and then nothing. Battery was at 2.6V. Working OK with an 18650.
> ...


Hi znomit,

Thanks for your feedbacks. It's better to take off the light from charging when fully charged. But we understand someone may forget that sometimes.We will improve to avoid this potential problem.

Regarding the green light stays on after charging, how long does the green light last when you take off the light from charging?


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> View attachment 961094
> 
> View attachment 961095
> 
> ...


Hi Skyraider59,

Thanks for the photos and comments. We got it.


----------



## masonk (Feb 3, 2015)

Good looking light!


----------

